# anyone have an AMT hardballer ?



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

always liked those, just wondering if there is a website for them somewhere


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Hardballers go in and out of production. There are much better 1911s available, some of them for less than you'd pay for a Hardballer.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok, who else make a longslide stainless 1911


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> ok, who else make a longslide stainless 1911


Springfield Armory: http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=17.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Kimber makes a 5.50" one in .45 or .38super. :smt023http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/customshop/super_match_II/


----------

